# QUESTION?



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

This may be a dumb question but what is a wood pigeon?


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

heres one


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks John> Looks like a dove.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

just a normal pigeon but they live in woodlands and look abit different


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

a regular old pigeon is a rock dove. they are practically the same species.

edit i wiki'd it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Columbidae
very interesting


----------



## Aeroflot (Oct 3, 2010)

Wood pigeons are great eating. Ferral pigeons get shot then put in the bin,


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

Aeroflot said:


> Wood pigeons are great eating. Ferral pigeons get shot then put in the bin,


what i do with ferrals is after i shoot em i put them in the freezer for the nite so it kills all the bacteria defrost them and give it to the the ferrets


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Woodies are much bigger than Doves, Doves tend to come in pairs (though woodies do when mating) really, it seems to be the difference between town and wild living, like there's no real difference (scientifically) between rats and mice.


----------

